
The light and dark of AI-powered smartphones - mpweiher
https://techcrunch.com/2018/01/06/the-light-and-dark-of-ai-powered-smartphones/
======
mpweiher
”Humans have enough trouble understanding each other; expecting our machines
to be better at this than we are ourselves seems fanciful”

